# Interesting site with how to projects with drawings



## jumps4 (Jun 30, 2012)

this is from Harold Hall of the uk he was the editor for model engineers workshop magazine he retired and this is his personal website with a lot of shop made tool plans and how to projects
check out the whole site it's pretty interesting
steve

http://homews.co.uk/page10.html


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 30, 2012)

etard
yes if you click on all the links in the soft jaws section you can see the setups he does using a rotary table. i seen it in there somewhere
steve


----------



## PurpLev (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for posting. there are some very interesting things there indeed.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (May 10, 2019)

Want a lathe badly enough to make one? From scratch? Poking around on the internet I found this:






It isn't much of a machine, but accurate enough to provide a basis for making advanced tooling. Thought it might be interesting to watch, if nothing else. A hand drill and a welder is all the tooling required. Most of the parts are scrap iron, a few to be bought. Suspect eastern Europe, not sure where. There are a few links from there about other machines. I saw one for building a *serious* drill press as well.

I don't know how to transfer a video to the BBS, I'm am old timer, so I just posted the address.

Bill Hudson​EDIT: Well, it seems I managed to get the video just by posting the link. The wonders of ... ...


----------



## hman (May 11, 2019)

OMG!  I had to cringe a number of times during the video.  Lots of very elementary errors, poor alignment, welding near and hammering atop the precision linear rails/bearings, etc. etc.  I do agree with your comment, "It isn't much of a machine ..."  If nothing else, he should have gone for an independent (4) jaw chuck.  That way, he could at least make up for the runout he has in the spindle/backplate/chuck mounting.  Ah, well ... guess it's better than nothing ...


----------



## DiscoDan (May 11, 2019)

Did you notice the rebar hacksaw? Or the nail center punch?


----------



## f350ca (May 11, 2019)

Im rather impressed. No he probably won't be getting any contracts from Nasa but bet he gets LOTS of work where he lives, probably the only lathe in town.

Greg


----------



## hman (May 11, 2019)

DiscoDan said:


> Did you notice the rebar hacksaw? Or the nail center punch?


Did notice, but forgot to mention them.  It looks like it's a concrete (hardened) nail ... spiral grooves along its length.

He also has some "modern" tools ... and a very unusual dust mask.


----------



## richl (May 11, 2019)

Is it any worse than one of the "affordable" 7x10 chinese lathes. There are some crude aspects of his working,  but he did get a reasonably useable machine outta it. I cringed with him hammering on the roller bearings lol. I have seen this on my youtube playlist for about a week, I'm always watching guys from Asia or Poland or central Europe making and modifying machines. The title image gives an entirely different impression of what really goes in in the video.


----------



## alloy (May 11, 2019)

Love the open toe sandals he's wearing when he's on the drill press.

But, bottom line he accomplished what he set out to do.  Adapt, improvise and overcome.


----------



## markba633csi (May 12, 2019)

Same guy who built this:?


Is that a dust mask or is he afraid of being recognized? LOL


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (May 12, 2019)

Sometimes you just Have to make due with what you got and you may very well be surprized at what you end up with in the end!


----------

